# Where can I find 'replacement' rails?



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a question guys, I figured this is the best place to ask. I need to know where to find flat wire to replace the 'factory' rails on my HO track. I am in the process of building my 1/8 scale mile dragstrip and I'm using two Lifelike tracks side by side with the center lanes filled in so it looks more realistic. I want to remove the 'factory' rails and use one piece rail sections in place of it, at least for the powered part of the strip. I figure that will actually get 'cleaner' power that way. It won't take much since it is a scale 1/8 mile, so I figure it can't cost that much. Since there is NO one in this area that does any racing like this, I really have no idea where to look locally.The only local hobby shop that does anything with slot cars only sells 1/43 scale and larger, and has no idea where to get the rails either. And no, not gonna get into the 'debate' over flat vs. round, etc., etc....I just want to replace what's there as a continuos rail in the easiest and quickest way possible.
Any ideas? I don't mind ordering online, if that's what I need to do.
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I thought I saw someone say Wizzards carries (or used to carry) Tomy style rail in rolls. Don't hold me to it though.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Doesn't Brad Bowman sell the Tomy rail?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Check the track building thread. Some guys on there had found some flat wire that seemed to work. If you'er going to that much trouble to replace the rails, I'd suggest routing a track, would be a lot easier, look a lot nicer, would run a lot smoother, you'd be a lot happier with it, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Check the track building thread. Some guys on there had found some flat wire that seemed to work. If you'er going to that much trouble to replace the rails, I'd suggest routing a track, would be a lot easier, look a lot nicer, would run a lot smoother, you'd be a lot happier with it, jus sayn'...RM


I second Hilltop's suggestion. There are a number of threads discussing rail for routed tracks, which should work fine for your needs. If nothing else, it will show you who to contact.

Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I believe the term used is stitching wire and has been mentioned in other threads. Wizzard used to sell rolls of rail, but I don't know anymore. 
you could try McMasterCarr website and put stitching wire in the search box.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Morning Ron. So there is a sponsor on Hobby Talk that sells it. I cwnt remember which link it is cause im on my cell. But look around at the site and you will find it. I stumbled upon it one day accidentally. Hope this helps 

BTW, what's the lenght your going for?? What's the actual length of an 1/8th?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Did you mean IN your cell or On your cell?:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> Did you mean IN your cell or On your cell?:wave:


lmao!!!

Ya caught my drift though didn't ya?

I did take a look around and didn't have any luck finding it for you, sorry.

Try google maybe


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Hey Ron, try Khim at Slot Car Express. I know he has it on his web site.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.mcmaster.com/#carton-stitching-wire/=h0avw1


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Brad Bowman will sell you the proper rail, but I think the others are right in suggesting that you route your own or have one of the major track builders like Brad route a drag strip for you

www.bradstracks.com




Hope this helps

Michael Block
www.thequarrel.com
www.facebook.com/thequarrelho
www.facebook.com/tannerridge
www.slottrak.com


----------

